# How to get nice xorg.



## fxp (Feb 24, 2009)

after installing X, you will see tens of dependences, which makes system looks ulgy, taking out free disk space, and just doesn`t right.
I mean tools like X eyes, calc, many font packages and etc. that no one have need in.
Question is how to understand FreeBSD X package and properly...
Oh stop, just looked at ports  /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal i love FreeBSD %)


----------



## alie (Feb 24, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=13698


----------

